# nfs4 and user/group and permissions: access denied



## deadeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently started using nfs4.

I was happy that idmapd maps usernames correctly even if they have different uid and gid.
However now it seems this is just to make it more confusing.
While the share is mounted and I am root, when I do an ls I get the correct ownership and group.
However when I su to the user and try to create a file I get "permission denied" (even if the permissions are correct and the share is mounted rw and it is exported rw, ...). So in the end it seems that while it maps correctly with different gid and uid between the server and client, it still should be the same on both machines.

Now I wonder if there is really no way to fix this, so I can have different uid gid between server and client.


----------



## allanjude@ (Sep 23, 2010)

not sure if it is the same bug I hit, but when you have a -net x.x.x.x -mask y.y.y.y in your /etc/exports, nfs seems to ignore -mapall etc. Was confusing the hell out of me after an upgrade from 7.2 to 8.1, until google returned kern/147998


----------



## deadeyes (Sep 24, 2010)

nearsourceit said:
			
		

> not sure if it is the same bug I hit, but when you have a -net x.x.x.x -mask y.y.y.y in your /etc/exports, nfs seems to ignore -mapall etc. Was confusing the hell out of me after an upgrade from 7.2 to 8.1, until google returned kern/147998



Well this is actually not related. The thing I am posting this thread about is not a bug. It wasn't meant to do this.

The part about -mapall is a bug IIRC. So I hope it gets/is resolved.


----------

